# A sneak peak at my new car!



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

pick it up tuesday morning. Cup chassis with black and white id pack.





































Number plate residue was from jaybees showroom plates, it's unregistered (pick the plate out today but forgot what it is already :lol and I'm allowed to remove the residue and the rear window sticker myself and they're not touching it!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looks great. what LSP you gonna use on it? hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Zaino z2 followed by best of show and not sure on wheels atm


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice one, looks good especially the black rims :thumb: I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice mate always been a fan if black and white


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice James any inside shots?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No when the door opened I got too excited and forgot to take any :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> No when the door opened I got too excited and forgot to take any :lol:


u big girls blows i know what u mean though i was like that with the fabia :lol: what engine and bhp is she kicking out?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

1.6 and only an ickle 133bhp (hence maggi133 :lol 

But it sounds lush (apparently renaultsport spent a long time tuning the manifolds for a nice sound, and it shows) goes pretty well and sticks to the corners like summin else! 

And tbh the interior isn't anything special, orange seatbelts and stictching with renaultsport stitched into the backs is quite nice.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> 1.6 and only an ickle 133bhp (hence maggi133 :lol
> 
> But it sounds lush (apparently renaultsport spent a long time tuning the manifolds for a nice sound, and it shows) goes pretty well and sticks to the corners like summin else!
> 
> And tbh the interior isn't anything special, orange seatbelts and stictching with renaultsport stitched into the backs is quite nice.


for a small car thats huge and yes the name change does make that clear :lol: be a bit off a power difference from the smart?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah no jumping into parking space horizontal no more :lol: note its bigger :lol:

rare statement saying a twingo is bigger than something :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and came home to this...










TBH I think I know which I would rather have :lol:

Anyway, yes, it is quite a jump from an official 71bhp to this. Weighs a little more but the handling is just epic by comparison and just everything about it is much awesomeness!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice James, needs some pressed metal plates to finish it off! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Very nice James, needs some pressed metal plates to finish it off! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


And it's windows tinting to match the non cup! Already planning it :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice! Look forward to more pics when you pick it up :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'm probably just gonna enjoy it for a week or so then give it a proper detail. Waiting to order some iron x and some other bits first and need somewhere to do it that's not the drive


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks great James ... ... ... are you taking deliver of it as-is, no dealer buggeration?

I'm intrigued about what modifications you have planned - please don't put any decals on it.

*Orange Seat Belts* :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

they're actualyl awesome! 

And only very, very subtle changes.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice, definately the best colour for this car... look forward to a detail write up :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

less power than my festa 
looks good james - don't fancy using Celeste Dettaglio on it then?..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice car buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice.

Really like the wee Twingo. Looking about at cars at the moment these seem to be an utter bargain


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the fiesta? Thought they were like 118bhp or the option for like 134 or summin? Not a ford fan myself  

And for what it is, it does seem very competitively priced! With the 0% finance offer it really does make for a cheap entry into the warm hatch market :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

118 at the wheels, approx 130 at the flywheel. do renault take theres from the wheels or flywheel?..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Flywheel i believe. Not that I'm fussed what it makes! Just love the funky characteristics, the feeling behind the wheel and everything. Just totally fell in love with it.

Now your ford... For summin with that much power and not a lot of weight it's not (on paper) that fast?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tbh, despite what ford say its not much slower than my fiesta ST. granted the ST has more top end but through the gears it would be close imo


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always tend to ignore paper stats anyway. Proper excited now! What you using on white kev?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> What's the fiesta? Thought they were like 118bhp or the option for like 134 or summin? Not a ford fan myself
> 
> And for what it is, it does seem very competitively priced! With the 0% finance offer it really does make for a cheap entry into the warm hatch market :lol:


I like that - WARM HATCH - not an expression I'd heard before











-Kev- said:


> 118 at the wheels, approx 130 at the flywheel. do renault take theres from the wheels or flywheel?..


What's the point of quoting horse power at the flywheel - surely it's only the power at the wheels which matters - or is it? I've no idea, but to me it makes more sense.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a good point, does'nt bother me tbh. was only pulling james' leg 
when you say subtle mods james, what are they, better headlight bulbs and the like?..


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

A little less subtle than that then :lol:

And it suprises me ford quotes it at the wheels, you would think car manufacturers would quote the same way as each other for comparable info


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah, bit odd...
look forward to some more pics when its detailed


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So how is it normally quoted then - I'd always assumed the wheels.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I always assumed flywheel :lol:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

all manufacturers quote bhp at the flywheel ,makes em sound more powerfull,a rolling road cant take power from the wheels,it has to convert it by some maths magic to reveal whats at the wheels iirc.......................or is it the other way round :lol:

no definately flywheel


nice car maggi, i go past a renault dealer a few times a week and they've had one on a display ramp for a fortnight,looks sweet:thumb:


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

What that man said ^

proper nice looking little car that, i cant stop thinking about it, can i be cheeky and ask what sort of pennys they are? i'll ask the missus nicely


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Very smart, love it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Base price of a cup is currently £12,100


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this car, I can not wait for some more pics when you get her sorted , i bet it is brilliant fun to drive, I would love one as my daily. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mmmmm! That is lovely James


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Base price of a cup is currently £12,100


cheers bud, look forward to the finished pics, keep us posted:thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Tidy min


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tbh i'm not a fan of Renault's but i'd love one of these little buggers :thumb:
Jezza likes em as well ...






Watch part 2 as well


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> mmmmm! That is lovely James


Yup! And youll be yhe first to see it after work!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha love the what if Im late for a ferry :lol: poor Ross Kemp


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So James, how many spare wings/bumpers have you ordered?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

None Im thinking positive lol what you trying to suggest?


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

:thumb: Naaaaiiiiceeee

The upgraded nickname aswell:lol:.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Cracking little car

As has already been said manufacturers all quote power figures from the flywheel. TBH I'd be astonished if 130bhp at the flywheel equated to 118bhp at the wheels - frictional losses (gearbox, final drive, drive shaft bearings, wheel bearings, tyres) generally would be higher than 12bhp, I'd have reckoned on a loss of 20-30bhp


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Like that alot. Look forward to its first detail.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> Like that alot. Look forward to its first detail.


Now I found the BOS from the right person :lol:

Properly excited now


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

CK_pt said:


> :thumb: Naaaaiiiiceeee
> 
> The upgraded nickname aswell:lol:.


haha couldn't wait to get it changed! :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

But shouldn't it read something like *Maggie133(AtTheFlywheel)*


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maggihasameganeengineunderthebonnet?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That'sabitofamouthfull :lol:

Maggie133 is fine


----------



## tesscott6312 (Apr 24, 2006)

maggi133 said:


> 1.6 and only an ickle 133bhp (hence maggi133 :lol
> 
> But it sounds lush (apparently renaultsport spent a long time tuning the manifolds for a nice sound, and it shows) ...


And i believe you can remove a rubber grommet from the manifold area for it to sound even better. Nearly purchased one myself last year and spotted a report regarding the above in a car mag.

Lovely looking motor!!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

tesscott6312 said:


> And i believe you can remove a rubber grommet from the manifold area for it to sound even better. Nearly purchased one myself last year and spotted a report regarding the above in a car mag.
> 
> Lovely looking motor!!!


haha yup i already knew about it but the salesman couldn't wait to show me again yesterday when we were having a lookie under the bonnet. Sounds nice with it in so can't wait to get that off and see how it changes


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely car, loved it ever since the Top Gear episode 

Looking forward to the detail :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Yeah that episode was pretty awesome. I looked in the boot of mine and Ross Kemp aint included in the price, thankfully


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Cracking choice mate. Really really good cars.

Z2 is a perfect base, i'd be using pime as the base for that. Then a big choice between CD and Bos.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gally said:


> Cracking choice mate. Really really good cars.
> 
> Z2 is a perfect base, i'd be using pime as the base for that. Then a big choice between CD and Bos.


ZAIO as the base actually!

I'm waiting for the carpro mitts and ironx to be in at one of my favourite stockists and then I'll order them and do a full detail.

ZAIO followed by z2 x 3 then BOS to top it off. Still undecided about the wheels between nanolex and zaio-z2-autobahn


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Now I found the BOS from the right person :lol:
> 
> Properly excited now


You said you would buy it from me! :doublesho :lol:

I see you have made your mind up on wheel sealant now.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

amiller said:


> You said you would buy it from me! :doublesho :lol:
> 
> I see you have made your mind up on wheel sealant now.


Yeah :lol: i'll probably end up getting autobahn too though knowing me! I was just looking at the both and the opportunity came up so why not  just gotta find some spare 4x100 wheels so I can leave them to cure...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What a rubbish nights sleep :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can't possibly guess why


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice car :thumb:

Are you planning on doing anything to it or leaving it as standard?

Barry.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice car James :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

BAXRY said:


> Very nice car :thumb:
> 
> Are you planning on doing anything to it or leaving it as standard?
> 
> Barry.


Replace the gt spoiler with the rs spoiler, rs rear diffuser, the obvious led bulbs for the clean look, pressed plates, rs interior bits, tints to match the standard rs (not even an option on the cup) and some subtle sounds courtesy of Neil and other than that Im just gonna enjoy it!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Lovely little things these, enjoy her matey!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

James_M said:


> Lovely little things these, enjoy her matey!


Cheers I will do! Might I say what an excellent name btw :lol:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Replace the gt spoiler with the rs spoiler, rs rear diffuser, the obvious led bulbs for the clean look, pressed plates, rs interior bits, tints to match the standard rs (not even an option on the cup) and some subtle sounds courtesy of Neil and other than that Im just gonna enjoy it!


Sounds like its going to be good motor keep us posted, my friend fitted a uprated panel filter from K-Tec to his RS he said it felt much more responsive the standard can be pretty restrictive, got to be worth a look :thumb:

I'm not overly clued up on the Twingo but why does the CUP come with the spoiler from the GT ? Maybe I'm missing something lol

Barry.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dunno! All the rs twingos have the gt spoiler for skme reason. Ive already got my eye on a different panel filter actually :lol:


----------



## joshhatton (Jan 10, 2010)

bmc  
snap im hatton performance in 133.net


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you just picked the car up James? I was behind you and passed you as you turned up by the garage. Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup! This is the worst pic ever.. but i've been out driving it instead of snapping it :lol:










I WILL get more this week :lol: it's filthy! As instructed, they didn't wash it. Still got a few swirls but nothing I can't sort/make dawn sort for me


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad it's finally happened James - looking forward to seeing much more of it.

White cars rock!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you not see me then James, I stopped next to you as I was passing and looked through the window?! I was in the escort though. I noticed you were giving it some just after leaving Renault between the roundabouts!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha not even! It sounds really nice low down the range, not even pushed it yet. Much  I'm 

didn't spot you though rich!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

maggi133 said:


> Yup! This is the worst pic ever.. but i've been out driving it instead of snapping it :lol:
> 
> I WILL get more this week :lol: it's filthy! As instructed, they didn't wash it. Still got a few swirls but nothing I can't sort/make dawn sort for me


Remember she cant reach the roof and for some reason wont do the sills.

I hope you enjoy your new car mate. No doubt we will be seeing a lot more of it here on DW.:car:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> haha not even! It sounds really nice low down the range, not even pushed it yet. Much  I'm
> 
> didn't spot you though rich!


Well you weren't hanging about! 

I thought it might've twigged if you saw the plate, it starts with PEZ!

Did look nice with those black rims though...hardest colour to spot swirls in and the wheels shouldn't show the dirt either so good choice :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovelly motor...:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent James, I expect epic detailed write up of it's first clean! 52 layers of BOS!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice wee motor


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good mate, hope you have lots of fun, and looking forward to the first showroom post!

:thumb:


As to the sub topic of bhp quotes....

BHP is always quoted at the fly, it's the higher figure so makes cars sound better 

That is why I always made sure people knew my old Pulsar made 310 bhp at the WHEELS....... and you can add on about 60-80bhp due to the 4x4 system to get the flywheel figure...

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont care what it makes, it purrs abd growls and looks awesome. Just wish corsas would stop trying to have a piece! Just letting them get on with it, laughing at their 12 year old buckets with a dustbin on thw back knowing the truth  I happen to also have a corsa and know how terrible they are to drive :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> I dont care what it makes, it purrs abd growls and looks awesome. Just wish corsas would stop trying to have a piece! Just letting them get on with it, laughing at their 12 year old buckets with a dustbin on thw back knowing the truth  I happen to also have a corsa and know how terrible they are to drive :lol:


I know you don't.... I was just saying as others were talking about it... 

Jeez, you would think this is your thread, about your new shiny car  

The corsa guys are great fun....they must come with brave/stupid pills as I still get them trying to race me! :lol:

Maybe when you turn the key, a message on the dash says:

Yes my son, your car is the fastest...go and race....

:lol:

Have you phoned in "sick" today so you can go and play with her?!?!

What's her name btw????

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> I happen to also have a corsa and know how terrible they are to drive :lol:


DW Quote of the year!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Unamed as of yet, just referred to as sexy so far :lol: and Im actuamot t a clients this morning but planned it so I get timr to drive back the long way


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good planning!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Woah what happened to my actually at a clients?! Stupid predictive touch screen text


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just took it you are too excited to text... :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah lets forget about that car shall we


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't think I've ever seen a car fall from favour quite so quickly as poor little Stuey 

Never mind, can't fault your enthusiasm for the new one :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Look forward to the completed detail 

Just make sure Dawn does a 'proper' job on it, and reaches all areas... :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha will do  i'm gonna correct the wheels (yes they do actually need correcting!) and get some nanolex on them this weekend and get the underside protected as best I can and do the interior and engine bay. Then come the next weekend I'll do the exterior, or at least start it! I've got loads of recent purchases for it, was just an excuse really  

Can't wait to give ironx a try out, although, maybe not now I've just smelt it! Improved version...?! :doublesho

When I'm done with it, it'll be looking sweet  promise you all that


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I felt the same James, bought my first bottle of Iron X before Christmas thinking I'd got the old version - it smelled horrible. Bought another bottle taking advantage of the PB free shipping offer and it was labelled "Improved" - the smell was the same. Checked the older bottle and I'd missed the "improved" label - goodness knows what the old one was like.

Smell aside, it's an awesome product - the effect it has on wheels is amazing.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm slightly confused though. it says to sponge it to the car. But I see people just spraying it and leaving it in the showroom and studio? 

Also bought:

Wheel woolies, lake country applicators (cos they're awesome), loads of german applicators, 5 blue with red border drying towels, carpro wash mitt and iron x, zaino clay, zaino z16, 303 aerospace and washer fluid tabs, california scents, dodo finger mitts, some new microfibres, nanolex. Oh and a used pot of best of show. That should be this months fix


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I spray the iron x on, leave it to bleed, then PW off...

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I spray the iron x on, leave it to bleed, then PW off...
> 
> :thumb:


As long as it means not being near the car whilst it does it's thing, that can only be good! I'll do it on the wheels this weekend and see what results I get


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> As long as it means not being near the car whilst it does it's thing, that can only be good! I'll do it on the wheels this weekend and see what results I get


I actually spray iron x and tardis at the same time, go around the whole car, and by the time I have done that, replaced the bottles, they have worked their magic...

I'm sure someone will give me into trouble for that, but that's just the way I roll...... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry but I do reckon that's wrong


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Sorry but I do reckon that's wrong


Why is that then?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cos


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Cos


:lol::lol:

You knew I would ask for a reason!



:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I spray the iron x on, leave it to bleed, then PW off...
> 
> :thumb:





The Cueball said:


> I actually spray iron x and tardis at the same time, go around the whole car, and by the time I have done that, replaced the bottles, they have worked their magic...
> 
> I'm sure someone will give me into trouble for that, but that's just the way I roll...... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


That's exactly how I do it CB - works for me too, spray on, PW off, agitate with brush on wheels



maggi133 said:


> As long as it means not being near the car whilst it does it's thing, that can only be good! I'll do it on the wheels this weekend and see what results I get


Just don't do as I did (knowing that you sometimes do detailing work away from home as I do) - I used a brush to agitate the Iron X on my wheels, and put it in my stacked buckets to wash when I got home, the smell in the car was horrific - BE WARNED!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Opened up my bottle of Iron X yesterday to put the spray head on ready as I shall use it this weekend for the first time. (New 'improved' version I should add)

I thought 'Aaah whats everyone complain about it cant be _that_ bad' :lol:

One whiff, blimey! My nose is going to be as far away as possible when I use it!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

As I said - so what on earth was the original version like, could it really have been even worse?

Rumour has it there's a rival product around ... ... ... time will tell.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

DW58 said:


> As I said - so what on earth was the original version like, could it really have been even worse?


Not sure I want to find out :lol:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

That twingo is one smart looking car!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

jamie crookston said:


> That twingo is one smart looking car!


Ironically, much smarter than the car it replaced :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Ironically, much smarter than the car it replaced :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha i'm reluctant until i get it all sorted!

Next up: windows tinted to standard spec and pressed plates. LED bulbs went in earlier for sidelights and number plate lights. Silvertec bulbs for the indicators going in after work. 

Once I cash the cheque from renault (still not done, bloody hassle it's been so far!) then I will order the rs gearstick and handbrake and the headunit and speakers. So not a lot to do this month :lol:

Settled on an alpine ida-x305s for the headunit with what seems like a rather pricey piece of wire for it to work with the stereo controls on the stalk, running the 4 speakers which I haven't decided on yet, but a combination of components and coaxial's. And a small slimline sub for under the rear bench to save space. Subtle but it's gonna work nicely!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

DW58 said:


>


Agreed 

Can not wait to see some more pics :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Started a clean today, doing wheels and arches first and just gonna protect with z8 or v7 until I get a chance to do a full detail. 

Ordered loads of ICE today which I got a very good deal on thanks to a mate. 

First full tank of vpower now gone, 39mpg purely urban driving! That's better than the smart ever got


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

what I.C.E is going in mate?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing particularly special, just an alpine ida-x305s, pioneer components and coaxials (renault specific for ease of fitting tbh) and was convinced by the pioneer underseat sub :lol: just going for subtle imrpovements here is all. A write up will come, I've got 9 days leave in the next month so will get cracking then!


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

sounds good. got to be an improvement over stock. get a sheet of dynamat in each door etc just to improve things even more and you'll be laughing!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

yup got loads of it i bought for the last car but never fitted. It's all being done right.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

good man!

i keep thinking about doing another small install, may make it my summer project once the paint works sorted!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah I didn't spec any speaker upgrade or anything and just saved the cash towards doing this as I wanted an ipod headunit. I'm not after big sounds, just something better than standard! If I want something loudish I can now press the right pedal :lol:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers. Ive now covered 4000 miles and loved every one of them. Epic detail still to come but the 6 layers of z2 are doing nicely so far


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

At this rate you'll be re-cycling the Twingo by the end of the year.

Not so mad, we had a local engineer in to fix our washing machine this morning. He has a 15 month old Fiat van with 114,000 miles on the clock :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Surely he doesnt have time to fix anything doing that mileage?!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You wouldn't think so. I've known the guy for years, he's a combination of total workaholic covering a huge area largely for insurance companies. We were his first call this morning as he lives near us, but his milage for today was going to be over 500 miles and he said he was fairly quiet.


----------

